# Stupid Doctors



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

Very angry.Just went to see doc about meds im on and to get a repeat prescription or change of meds and she might as well have told me to **** off for what it was worth.Suffering really bad tiredness right now from meds and stressed so asked for a change of meds and to be put on anti-anxiety pills and shes said some **** about drinking more water and ****. I haven't drunk more or less water since my diagnosis and all of a sudden I can't stay awake for more than an hour. She said, to put you on beta-blockers I have to do test and its a long process (in other words, I CANT BE ARSED!). ######.So, now I am very angry and very tearful and just wanna shout and scream and cry till someone listens to me... I HATE NOT BEING TAKEN SERIOUSLY







Anyone else have this problem or am I just one big joke for all the doctors to palm off and laugh at?!


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

hells_angels_y2k, I think we all have days where we'd quite like to beat our G.P's over the head with a big stick





















Seriously though, I had problems with mine for months I was going to see them ever couple of weeks to be told that the medication I was on would help eventually. (it never did) I practically had to scream the medical centre down to see a specialist. I'd never been tested for anything, all doctors said was it's IBS here is a leaflet, live with it.All I'm trying to say is I sympathise with you and if I can be of any help let me know. Leanne


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

So you think I should pester my doctor to put me on some different meds? I cannot chin up over this. It was just like my doc didn't give a damn about what I had to say. Makes me so friggin' angry.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Is there any way you can change your doctor? If not, just raise hell and be a bad patient. If you complain enough, someone is bound to get sick of you at some point and finally pay attention-- at least hopefully.good luck.


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

You should keep hassling them to get some tests done. That's what I did, I've recently found out I have slow transit and that all the high fibre diet that the doctors kept telling me to have was actually making me worse.(I'm not saying all doctors are wrong, but until you have been tested you'll never know)I'd keep on at them hun.....Leanne


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

I had to go and see three different gastro. doctord before one took me seriously. Even the one im seeing now was getting really peed off at me because i couldn't tolerate the tablets he put me on. Are all specialists this bloody arrogant?


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

Its not that my doc is stubborn. She just won't listen to me. I didn't see my doc yesterday as my doc was away. I saw some other doc who just completely ignored everything I said. It is so frustrating when no one listens to what I say. MY TABLETS DO NOT WORK! Anyone hear me!?


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

all docs are like this I think.I'm sure I could this of some offenses my GI has committed but none pop into my mind right at this moment... my surgeon however is another story. This summer I made to decsion to get an ileostomy instead of living like I was with the j-pouch. (the j-pouch, explained in a nutshell- due to severe UC all of my colon was removed and my small intestine was sewn directly to my anus, mine didn't work) my surgeon didn't want me to get the ileostomy, he wanted to keep trying to make "his" surgical creation work, so he kept refusing to do the srgery for the ostomy until I tried more and more meds to make the j-pouch work.Then he refused to do the surgery the way I wanted it done... basically, I wanted my j-pouch removed, and my anus sewn up, making my ostomy permenent, no chance of ever getting reconnected. He said I was too young to make that decision and wouldn't do it. So the j-pouch was left inside my butt and my ileostomy was created just above it in my intestine.... so I COULD get it reconnected if I wanted (but why in the hell would I want to be sick again?) so it's still there, just disconnected from the rest of my digestive system... since it's not being used, it stiil produces mucous, but it leaks. It's so degrading. My butt leaks mucous all the time and there's nothing I can do about it except wear pads. It's worst at night, occasionally I wake up and the sheets are soaked in clear liquid mucous... gross, I know. That is why I wanted it taken out. So I have to live with this forever, or undergo another major surgery, because my surgeon wouldn't listen to me and said I was too young. HAH. there's more, believe me, I have a long list of why I hate my GI and surgeon. Those are just the current ones.Kate


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow thats bad!Can you march in there and tell him you want it sorted once and for all!? That you don't care what it takes, you just want rid of your problems?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Wow, and i thought my doctor was bad.I got taken to the specialist by my mum, had a chat. Was violated. And i never even knew it was going to happen. I never went back.Nikki


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

it can't really be "sorted out" theres nothing he can do now, except another major surgery to remove the j-pouch. I wanted that done at my last surgery along with the ileostomy.... get it all over with at once. But he wouldn't.my options now are to choose another major surgery for something that is not serious or life threatening, just annoying and embaressing (that is, removing the j-pouch so I will not have the mucous leakage problem) or live with it. So you can see why I don't want to have more surgery for something that is not a real medical problem. I just have to deal with it








so that's why I'm so bitter. because I could have had these two surgeries done at once and been well and not had this embaressing problem. it was my surgeon who decided he wouldn't do it because he thought I was too young to make that decision. I would have gotten a new surgeon but, get this... he didn't tell me this till I was in the hospital the night before surgery.so thats why I hate doctors.Kate


----------

